# 95% Done on the front of the house..What u think?



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey there.

I did a couple new things on the outdoors and got my guillotine with a stump and it spitting blood out of it. What do you think of it? I think I got the lighting ok but this is just the beginning.. Now I have to start of the haunted house in the inside

Thanks,
Brian (Brainfrt)

Halloween 2008 pictures by Brainfrt - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Brian..
guess you had a brainfrt

wheres the pics?


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it looks Damn blank to me? must be a Ghost house??? Hehehehehehheheehhe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I could make the clutter in my house that invisible.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It would appear that only people of superior intelligence can see this 'magic' house. I think it looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You mean like "The Emperor's New Clothes" thing?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Emperor's new haunt!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW----that looks great , never mind the others they have no imagination


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't see a single flaw with your design and/or execution


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Is that located on the corner of 1st and nowhere? No, but seriously, where are the pics?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very effective. The lack of images is TERRIFYING!!
It haunts me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

what an unsightly mess...please try again


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wait for it!! Waaait for It!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

*drumming fingers**whistleing through teeth*


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

:jol:Hey Haunters,

*I'm such a dork*. I keep taking my sleeping pills and I guess I post stuff in my sleep..HAHA The other day I was watching law and order typed everything they said in a post..HAHA Ok so I finally got the link here and the first four are movies and beware you might have to pee after you watch them..HAHA You have been warned..

Halloween 2008 pictures by Brainfrt - Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah there they are. Quite the setup. I take it the blood will be red come Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pardon me while I go to the ladies room.

The old boarded up building look is great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I wish I lived someplace that had more leaves on the ground for halloween and fog that rolls in. I hate having a green yard for halloween..HAHA


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

much better Brian..
oh just get some brown and gold paint and spray your grass.
pics look good


----------



## Botag (Oct 26, 2008)

Uhhhh..click the link...???? It's right after..."Thanks, Brian".....


----------

